# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Послания на ночь

## Irina

*Когда мы прощаемся то обычно желаем всем просто спокойной ночи. 

Может вам встречались более  интересные пожелания на ночь ?* 
*


Для примера, вот такие мне встречались пожелания:*
*Пусть все 1.5 млрд китайцев подуют на небо, чтобы исчезли облака и сегодняшняя полная луна осветила твой сон мягким светом!
Пусть темнота тёплым одеялом укутает тебя, полумрак заключит в крепкие мужские объятия, а сон покажет самые яркие мечты.*

----------


## BiZ111

нет

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
ну и оборзел ты!!!
1,5 млрд. китайцев дуют в небо, чтоб ты Луну увидел...

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

это слишком личное,было

----------


## SDS

*Цветик-семицветик*, 
и в таком количестве?

----------


## Irina

*Спокойной ночи, сладких снов, 
Закрой глаза, под стук часов
Усни, уйди от суеты
Пусть ангел охраняет сны*

----------


## Irina

Ночь – время отдыха и сна, поэтому я желаю тебе к ночи быть сонным и немножко валиться с ног. Пусть мягкая подушка и теплое одеяло будут милее дискуссии в блоге и выпуска новостей. И пусть твои сновидения будут легкими и беззаботными, совсем как в детстве.

----------


## Irina

*Пусть ночное время, принесет отдых телу и разуму. Пусть посетят только приятные сновидения, желанные. Подушка всегда будет мягкой, словно облачко, а одеяло теплым и кутаться в него так уютно, словно в далеком детстве.*

----------


## Irina

*Ночь - это время, когда можно мечтать. Ночь - это время, когда можно побыть наедине с самим собой. Ночь - это время, когда все сказочное и невозможное становится простым и реальным.  Пусть все твои мечты и самые несбыточные желания становятся реальностью в твоих снах и наяву. Спокойной ночи и сказочных снов! И пусть эти сны утром становятся реальностью!*

----------


## Irina

*Пусть все заботы и дела,
Забудут о тебе.
И ты любимый отдохни,
Подумай обо мне.
Пусть сладкий сон,
К тебе придет,
Ты только позови.
И в сновиденьях пропадешь,
До утренней зари.*

----------


## Irina

Ночь - это сказочный мир грёз,
Мир без печали и без слёз,
Мир, где не нужно лишних слов,
Желаю сладких нежных снов!

----------


## Irina

Уже темно за окном.
Дрема заходит в дом,
Гладит мягкой рукой,
В душу приносит покой.
Желаю тебе уснуть
И хорошо отдохнуть!

----------


## fIzdrin

пока,спокойной тебе ночи,
конечно,если спишь одна,
а если нет,то, что захочешь
себе ты пожелай сама))

----------


## Irina

Ты сомкни свои очи, пусть нежные сны
В сладкой дреме приходят к тебе.
Пожелать я хочу лишь спокойной ночи
И счастливого дня на заре!

----------

